# Need Advice on Frame Decision - Fuji or Lemond



## Kraige (Mar 29, 2005)

For 2 1/2 years I have been riding a 2004 Lemond Zurich (carbon/steel) 55cm frame. It is still stock except I am now using a 90mm Thomson X2 stem. 

I just started racing cyclocross. I use my road bike for training and pleasure. My longest rides are 60 - 80 once a week. My other rides are 20 - 40. 

The geometry is here

https://2006.lemondbikes.com/images/2004_bikes/geometry/spine_bikes_chart.gif

The effective top tube is long for me (56.5). 

My LBS has a 2005 Fuji Team issue 54cm frameset for $999. The geometry and specs for this are here. 

https://www.fujibikes.com/2005/bikes.asp?id=1#

The top tube here is 55cm. 

My cross bike is a 54cm Fuji Cross Pro. I really like the fit of this bike. The info on it is here

https://www.fujibikes.com/2005/bikes.asp?id=19

So my questions are: 

Will it really make any difference in the handling and fit of the bike if I ride the Lemond with a 90mm stem or the Fuji with a 100 or 100mm stem? I don't know if the difference in top tube lengths matters if you have the right stem length. 

Assuming that I could get $300 - 500 for the Lemond frameset on ebay, is this upgrade in frames worth it? 

Other factors - Fuji has a lifetime warranty on frames and a crash replacement policy (reduced cost). I thought about selling the Lemond and just buying a set of road wheels for the Cross bike and upgrading the brakes. Part of me wants to do this, but I like having two bikes in case one goes in the shop. Plus in addition to the brakes, I really like having the road gearing. 

Do people think buying the Fuji Team issue is a good investment? Or would there not be any appreciable difference in fit and handling from my Lemond?

Thanks in advance for the advice!


----------



## jimcav (Jun 15, 2003)

*why not just keep the zurich if you train on it fine?*

unless the 90mm stem really makes the handling twitchy? sounds like you can focus on cx, upgrade the cx when you wear stuff out, and train on the zurich. 


jim


----------



## allons-y (Nov 15, 2006)

most people run their 'cross bikes with a bit less reach....just something to think about...i personally run about 1.5cm less....for next season it will be 2cm with my new cross frame


----------



## baylor (Oct 1, 2003)

too lazy to look it up but I'm betting the Lemond has a slacker STA than the Fuji and thus some of the reach difference will be addressed when you put the saddle where you want it in terms of the BB.


----------

